# Santiago PSS800-VM or ASUS



## swdomen (Jan 9, 2006)

I have bought a Packard Bell computer (don't ask me why) and they say that my motherboard is a Santiago PSS800-VM. But when i open up and check it says ASUS P5S800-VM/S. I want to flash it with asus bios but asus utility doesn't recognise my motherboard. Is there any other way to change bios on that card or should i buy a new?


----------

